# mit Linux sicher(er) surfen?

## misterjack

*edit - think4urs11: Abgetrennt aus Firefox (> 2.0) auf Linux sehr lahm?

 *JMB wrote:*   

> mit Linux könnte man viel besser, sicherer und schneller surfen als bei windoof. 

 

Wer hat dir denn den Scheiß eingetrichtert? In den Punkten ist es doch völlig wurscht mit welchen OS man surft, Firefox/Opera gibts unter beiden. Und ein gut eingerichtetes Windows ist auch nicht minder "sicherer"

----------

## Max Steel

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *JMB wrote:*   mit Linux könnte man viel besser, sicherer und schneller surfen als bei windoof.  
> 
> Wer hat dir denn den Scheiß eingetrichtert? In den Punkten ist es doch völlig wurscht mit welchen OS man surft, Firefox/Opera gibts unter beiden. Und ein gut eingerichtetes Windows ist auch nicht minder "sicherer"

 

So doof ist das nicht, denn zu 95% aller Windoofnutzer haben keine Ahnung, da hilft auch kein FF/Opera mehr.

Hast aber auch recht, ein gut eingerichtetes Windoof kann auch mit einem "normalen" Linux mithalten.

Kommt aber auch auf $Anwender an, ob da $Dau oder $Power hockt.

Denn wie gesagt, der größte Fehler hockt meist zwischen $Stuhl und $Tastatur.

Ich nutze unter Windoof nur den Avant Browser, is zwar ein "Aufsatz" auf IE, aber wesentlich besser, der kann nur Tab-Browsing, also 1 Fenster und da dann alle Tabs, leider gibs den nich als eigenständiger Browser für Linux.

Unter Linux nutze ich nur den Konqueror.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer hat dir denn den Scheiß eingetrichtert? In den Punkten ist es doch völlig wurscht mit welchen OS man surft, Firefox/Opera gibts unter beiden. Und ein gut eingerichtetes Windows ist auch nicht minder "sicherer"

 

Beim Punkt Sicherheit ist es nicht egal. Grad die letzten Tage gab es wieder eine Windows-Lücke (die animierten Cursor), die auch aktiv ausgenutzt wurde. Diese Lücke steckte nicht im Internet Explorer, sondern in Windows. Es ist gut möglich, dass sie auch in anderen Browsern genutzt werden konnte.

Und das ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

----------

## misterjack

In Linux oder Linux-Programmen gibt es auch öfters Sicherheitslücken. http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/index.xml

----------

## Max Steel

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> In Linux oder Linux-Programmen gibt es auch öfters Sicherheitslücken. http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/index.xml

 

Ja, Nobody/NoProggi is Perfect.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> In Linux oder Linux-Programmen gibt es auch öfters Sicherheitslücken. http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/index.xml

 

Und wie oft werden die bei Clients ausgenutzt? Mir ist noch kein einziger Fall bekannt. Hingegen ist der Durchseuchungsgrad mit Würmern und Trojanern bei Windows bemerkenswert. Die Virenscanner erfassen schon lang nicht mehr alles und wenn man Kaspersky glaubt, wird sich dieser Trend noch weiter verschärfen.

----------

## misterjack

Windows-Installationen inkl. allen eingespielten Sicherheitsupdates, abgeschaltete unnötige Dienste und Benutzung des Systems als Benutzer und nicht als Administrator und die Verwendung alternativer Browser/Mail-Clienten sind schon die besten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen.

 Die meisten erfolgreichen Angriffe erfolgen doch, weil diese Maßnahmen nicht beachtet werden und auch der Umgang mit Attachments oft zu lasch ist.

Und eine Google-Suche offenbart wie oft Sicherheitslücken unter Linux ausgenutzt werden. Nicht gewartete/schlecht eingerichtete Systeme sind oft Scheunentore, und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Linux oder Windows zum Einsatz kommt. 

Eine weitere Google-Suche nach "Wurm Linux" hat unter den ersten fünf Treffer folgende Links: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8859.html | http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/14573 | http://board.protecus.de/t1147.htm

Und ich erinner mich an diverse Lücken in Bilddatei-Formaten, bei denen einige OS-unabhängig waren.

Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich noch nie unter Windows mir etwas eingefangen habe, bis auf den Blaster-Wurm. Warum? Weil ich damals mein System nicht ausreichend geschützt hatte. Alles nur eine Frage, wie man mit seinem System umgeht und wie man sich im Netz bewegt.

Edith hat nochmal gegooglet:

Sicherheitslücken in:

Firefox

KDE

Gnome

So und jetzt erzählt mir noch einer, Linux sei so sicherer als Windows. Logisch ist Linux mehr auf Sicherheit hin entwickelt oder man kann mehr machen in Richtung Sicherheit. (Zugriffsrechte/Hardened/IPsec) Aber muss ich mir die letzteren zwei Dinge auf meinen Desktop antun? Sicherheit ist ein Prozess und eine Gradwanderung zur Bequemlichkeit.

Ich nutze Linux jedenfalls nicht, weil es "sicherer", "schnellerer" oder "besser" sei. Mir kommt es drauf an, dass ich möglichst viel Kontrolle über das System besitze und mehr dran rumfeilen kann.

PS: Wir rutschen ins [OT] ab, vielleicht könnte $MOD diese Diskussion abtrennen  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Windows-Installationen inkl. allen eingespielten Sicherheitsupdates, abgeschaltete unnötige Dienste und Benutzung des Systems als Benutzer und nicht als Administrator und die Verwendung alternativer Browser/Mail-Clienten sind schon die besten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen.
> 
>  Die meisten erfolgreichen Angriffe erfolgen doch, weil diese Maßnahmen nicht beachtet werden und auch der Umgang mit Attachments oft zu lasch ist.

 

Wenn Du das sagst...

 *Quote:*   

> Und eine Google-Suche offenbart wie oft Sicherheitslücken unter Linux ausgenutzt werden. Nicht gewartete/schlecht eingerichtete Systeme sind oft Scheunentore, und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Linux oder Windows zum Einsatz kommt. 
> 
> Eine weitere Google-Suche nach "Wurm Linux" hat unter den ersten fünf Treffer folgende Links: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8859.html | http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/14573 | http://board.protecus.de/t1147.htm

 

Alles Server. Ich hab aber von Clients geschrieben, und um die geht es hier.

 *Quote:*   

> Edith hat nochmal gegooglet:
> 
> Sicherheitslücken in:
> 
> Firefox
> ...

 

Linux ist sicherer. Wie viele Clients wurden denn schon von Würmern oder Trojanern itw befallen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich sehe es auch so, dass Linux standardmäßig sicherer ist. Man muss mit viel Aufwand, wie du schon schriebst, Windows updaten und viele Zusatzproggis installieren, dass es den Stand von Linux erreicht: Nur sehr wenige Viren/Würmer/Bugs können noch Schaden anrichten.

Unter Linux muss ich sowas alles noch nicht machen...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wir rutschen ins [OT] ab, vielleicht könnte $MOD diese Diskussion abtrennen 

 

Einverstanden ... und verschoben ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## xraver

Ob man nun unter einem OS schneller surfen kann sei dahin gestellt.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Linux im Bereich Netzwerk sicherer ist.

Schon aleine vom Design her. Sollte ein Programm wie ein Browser mal eine Lücke aufweisen, kann man diese Lücke nicht dolle ausnutzen. Userechte verhindern schonmal das gröbste. Zum Schutz des eigenen Benutzeraccounts in dem sich sich vieleicht kritische Daten befinden kann man ja auch Browser und Co unter einem anderen Account laufen lassen.

..oder liege ich mit meiner Meinung komplett daneben?

Das gröste Plus für mich ist jedoch das ich mit Linux "sicher" auf einem alten Rechner surfen kann.  Ich mags mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn ich Win98 hier laufen lassen müsste  :Wink: . Keine SicherheitsUpates, keine aktuelle Software, Vierenscanner und FW die Ressourcen verbraten die ich nicht habe..ne ne.

----------

## misterjack

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Man muss mit viel Aufwand, wie du schon schriebst, Windows updaten und viele Zusatzproggis installieren, dass es den Stand von Linux erreicht: Nur sehr wenige Viren/Würmer/Bugs können noch Schaden anrichten.
> 
> Unter Linux muss ich sowas alles noch nicht machen...

 

Ich weiß nicht, was an der Autoupdates-Funktion riesiger Aufwand bedeuted. Linux-Distros haben auch Update-Tools, wie SuSe mit You etc. Viele Zusatzproggies muss man doch gar nicht installieren, anderer Browser und Mail-Client tun es doch schon. Das einzig aufwändige ist doch das Abschalten von Diensten und sich nen Benutzer einzurichten, mit dem man nicht als Administrator arbeitet. Wenn da eine Lücke ausgenutzt wird, dann beschränkt sich das auf Benutzerrechte, wie unter Linux eben. Und unter Linux musste auch das System updaten (gentoo) oder Sicherheitfixes einspielen (binärbasierte Distros). Unter Gentoo musste dir auch erst einen Standardbenutzer einrichten. Gut bei binärbasierten Distros wird das durch die Installer abgenommen, aber da musste danach auch unnötige Dienste abschalten (siehe weiter unten).

Ich wage zu behaupten, das bei XP >90% der Trojaner/Würmer darauf vertrauen, dass man als Computeradministrator surft.

@xraver: ob Win98 stärker als Linux angegriffen wird derzeit wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich kenne da ein paar, die die letzten Jahre keine Probleme mit Win98 mehr haben  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sollte ein Programm wie ein Browser mal eine Lücke aufweisen, kann man diese Lücke nicht dolle ausnutzen. Userechte verhindern schonmal das gröbste. Zum Schutz des eigenen Benutzeraccounts in dem sich sich vieleicht kritische Daten befinden kann man ja auch Browser und Co unter einem anderen Account laufen lassen.

 

Jepp das gleiche bei Windows und schon ist man sicherer unterwegs.

Dass Linux per Default sicherer ist, habe ich ja nicht abgestritten. Aber die in den Raum geworfene Aussage, dass man generell sicherer unterwegs ist, ist quatsch. Selbst bei Suse/Fedora/etc muss man Hand ansetzen um unnötige Dienste abzuschalten. -> http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showpost.php?p=50589&postcount=10

Ist zwar von 04, aber das zeigt, dass zum Beispiel bei X Netzwerkzugriff angeschalten ist. Wenn ich einen Rechner alleine am Internet betreibe, dann ist es auch Quatsch, ssh laufen zu lassen und wenn ich keinen Drucker habe, ist ipp an zu haben auch sinnlos. Von rpc-bind, den man meist nur für Samba/Windows-Netzwerkfreigaben braucht mal abgesehen. Da wird dann von SuSe ne Firewall vorgeschalten, was genauso sinnlos ist, wie sich bei Windows eine PFW zu installieren und da unnötige Dienste laufen zu lassen. Wie ich schon sagte, Sicherheit ist ein Prozess, und wenn ich sicher unterwegs sein will, muss ich was dafür tun.

----------

## xraver

Für WindowsXP ist das Tool sehr nützlich.

http://www.dingens.org

Es schaltet alle Windows-Dienste ab die man nicht braucht. Eine PersonalFW wird dadurch fast überflüssig.

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Unter Gentoo musste dir auch erst einen Standardbenutzer einrichten. Gut bei binärbasierten Distros wird das durch die Installer abgenommen, aber da musste danach auch unnötige Dienste abschalten (siehe weiter unten).
> 
> Ich wage zu behaupten, das bei XP >90% der Trojaner/Würmer darauf vertrauen, dass man als Computeradministrator surft.

 

Im Gegensatz zu Windows verweigern die Login-Manager unter Linux dem Benutzer root den grafischen Login (zu mindest ist das bei KDM so...). Man muss erst in einer config rumwühlen. Da hat man schneller einen User angelegt.

Im Übrigen wird auf diese Problematik in der Doku hingewiesen, und jeder Linux-Neuling, der nach Gentoo-Handbuch sein System installiert hält sich an die Doku (wenn er denn wirklich will, dass sein System funktioniert), somit wird ihm auch dieser Punkt nicht entgehen.

Ich denke hier ist Linux deutlich sicherer! Bei einer WinXP-Installation wird dem Admin gar nicht erst angeboten, einen anderen Benutzer anzulegen (so weit ich mich da an meine letzte Win-Installation noch richtig erinnern kann...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

@misterjack: Mit "mehr Aufwand" meinte ich, dass man u.a einen Virenscanner, Firewall braucht.

Und natürlich noch ein Proggis, was lästige Ads entfernt...

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Windows verweigern die Login-Manager unter Linux dem Benutzer root den grafischen Login (zu mindest ist das bei KDM so...). Man muss erst in einer config rumwühlen. Da hat man schneller einen User angelegt.
> 
> Im Übrigen wird auf diese Problematik in der Doku hingewiesen, und jeder Linux-Neuling, der nach Gentoo-Handbuch sein System installiert hält sich an die Doku (wenn er denn wirklich will, dass sein System funktioniert), somit wird ihm auch dieser Punkt nicht entgehen.
> ...

 

Alles Distributionsabhängig. Unter Suse konnte ich mich damals unter KDE als root anmelden. Jo Windows zwingt nicht automatisch einem dazu einen Benutzer anzulegen. Aber das sehe ich nicht als Synonym für Sicherheit.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @misterjack: Mit "mehr Aufwand" meinte ich, dass man u.a einen Virenscanner, Firewall braucht.
> 
> Und natürlich noch ein Proggis, was lästige Ads entfernt...
> 
> Tobi

 

Wozu? Brauch ich alles nicht

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @misterjack: Mit "mehr Aufwand" meinte ich, dass man u.a einen Virenscanner, Firewall braucht.
> 
> Und natürlich noch ein Proggis, was lästige Ads entfernt...

 

Firewall ist eigentlich nie schädlich und wenn es im einfachsten Fall nur ein NAT-Gateway ist - mehrschichtige Sicherheit vor der bösen Umwelt ist nie verkehrt das beweisen Zwiebeln seit Ewigkeiten  :Wink: 

Ohne Adblocker sind große Teile des Internet schlicht nicht mehr zu ertragen.

Lediglich bei Virenscanner, Ad-Aware und Co. kann ich dir zustimmen, braucht man in einer MS-freien Umgebung (noch)(?) nicht zwingend.

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Firewall ist eigentlich nie schädlich

 

Doch. Naemlich dann, wenn saemtliche Ports geschlossen sind und die Firewall (noch dazu auf demselben Rechner!) ein weiterer Angriffsvektor ist. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass gerade die bekannten PFWs ein System eher unsicherer machen.

Zum eigentl. Thema: ich habe frueher Opera benutzt, bin dann aber auf Firefox umgestiegen. Heute habe ich, inspiriert durch die Beitraege, wieder Opera ausprobiert. Bookmarks uebernommen, Webdev-Toolbar installiert, Tabverhalten angepasst, Greasemonkeyscripte rueberkopiert, Adblockadressdem in den urlfilter eingetragen und ich muss ehrlich sagen, es macht wieder Spass.  :Smile:  Bis auf Flashkram ist mir noch kein Fehlverhalten aufgefallen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Firewall ist eigentlich nie schädlich Doch. Naemlich dann, wenn saemtliche Ports geschlossen sind und die Firewall (noch dazu auf demselben Rechner!) ein weiterer Angriffsvektor ist. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass gerade die bekannten PFWs ein System eher unsicherer machen.

 

Zugegeben ich hätte meine persönliche Abneigung gegen alles was nach (Windows-)PFW riecht erwähnen sollen. Nicht nur das PFW selbst (zusätzliche) Angriffsfläche bieten, außerdem ergeben sich mit derem Einsatz manchmal die seltsamsten Effekte - nur mal als ein Beispiel ein IPSEC-VPN genannt das plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert solange die PFW auch nur installiert (aber nicht aktiviert) ist weil die PFW-Treiber irgendwelchen Mist bauen.... Gemeint war mehr ein vom zu schützenden Gerät physikalisch getrenntes anderes 'Stück Blech mit Software' (evtl. in wenigen sehr speziellen Ausnahmefällen mit VMs gelöst)

Generell gilt sowieso der Einsatz von Brain v0.9 oder höher sollte immer vorausgesetzt werden können denn eine Firewall hat dies als 'hard dependency' und wer Security in einer Schachtel kaufen möchte hat den feinen Unterschied zwischen Produkt und Prozeß nicht verstanden  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Firewall ist eigentlich nie schädlich 
> 
> Doch. Naemlich dann, wenn saemtliche Ports geschlossen sind und die Firewall (noch dazu auf demselben Rechner!) ein weiterer Angriffsvektor ist. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass gerade die bekannten PFWs ein System eher unsicherer machen.

 

Hm, bist schon in der Realität angekommen? Also ich dachte bislang auch immer, ich würde ohne PFW unter Windows auskommen, weil ich nen Router habe, bei dem alle Ports geschlossen sind. Bis ich mir mal spaßeshalber so eine PFW installiert habe. Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei fast jeder Installation, aber besonders bei Programmen, die den Microsoft Installer nutzen, diese nach Hause telefonieren wollen.

Welchen Grund gibt es dafür? Und warum ist mein Rechner jetzt unsicherer, weil ich sowas jetzt blocke?

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei fast jeder Installation, aber besonders bei Programmen, die den Microsoft Installer nutzen, diese nach Hause telefonieren wollen.

 

Lass Sie doch. Wenn sie Dir suspekt sind, dann installiere sie nicht. Eine PFW kann nicht verhindern, dass ein Programm "nach Hause" telefoniert.

 *Quote:*   

> Welchen Grund gibt es dafür? Und warum ist mein Rechner jetzt unsicherer, weil ich sowas jetzt blocke?

 

Dein Rechner ist unsicherer, weil "mehr Software" "mehr Fehler" enthaelt. Und wenn Du Dir die Fehlerberichte der PFWs in der Vergangenheit ansiehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass man ohne PFW weitaus besser faehrt.

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, bist schon in der Realität angekommen?

 

PS.: Willkommen in der Realitaet fernab von lustigen Werbeversprechen mit bunten Bildchen und boesen Buben.

----------

## astaecker

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei fast jeder Installation, aber besonders bei Programmen, die den Microsoft Installer nutzen, diese nach Hause telefonieren wollen.

 

Das hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, sondern mit Datenschutz.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und warum ist mein Rechner jetzt unsicherer, weil ich sowas jetzt blocke?

 

Wurde schon gesagt: Mehr Software, die im Spiel ist, bietet mehr Angriffsfläche.

----------

## Knieper

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei fast jeder Installation, aber besonders bei Programmen, die den Microsoft Installer nutzen, diese nach Hause telefonieren wollen. 
> 
> Das hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, sondern mit Datenschutz.

 

Doch. Vlt. laden die ja Trojanermodule nach.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

@Knieper

Etwas zu viel gesoffen oder ist bei dir Trollmodus permanent on? Also vor der PFW wußte ich nicht mal, dass die nach Hause telefonieren. Und es kann ja sein, dass mein Rechner unter Windows unsicherer wird, wenn ich mehr Programme installiere, aber warum wird er noch unsicherer, wenn ich von einer PFW darauf hingewiesen werde?

Warum schadet eine PFW, wenn sie nicht 100% unterbindet sondern nur 98%? Wenn du zur Arbeit gehst oder in die Schule, dann lässt du die Tür ja auch offen stehen, weil, Schlösser kann man aufbrechen und deshalb sind offene Türen gemäß deiner Argumentation ja das Maximum an Sicherheit.

----------

## franzf

Du installierst dir eine Firewall und verlässt dich auf sie, dass sie alles abhält, was nach draußen will und umgekehrt. Dass dem NICHT so ist beweisen leider zahlreiche Tests. Du vertraust ja auch deiner Bank, dass sie das Geld seiner Kunden nicht verschleudert und am Ende bankrott ist.

Das nächste ist, dass auch eine PFW nur ein Stück Software ist und demnach von Bugs befallen ist/seinkann. Damit hast du ein Sicherheitsloch in einer EXTREM kritischen Applikation. Und da setzen auch schon viele Viren an: Sie schreiben für sich spezielle Firewall-Regeln. Komplett deaktiviert würde es ja der Benutzer sofort merken. So kann das Schadprogramm unbemerkt seine Arbeit verrichten, ohne dass der User was merkt, sogar nicht mal Verdacht schöpft.

Ich denke so in der Art meinte das Knieper. (Hoffe ich)

----------

## astaecker

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Warum schadet eine PFW, wenn sie nicht 100% unterbindet sondern nur 98%?

 

Eine Firewall sollte eine zusätzliche Schutzschicht sein. Eine PFW bietet natürlich auch diese zusätzliche Sicherheit, kann aber auch selber zum Einfallstor zum System werden, da sie ja auf dem gleichen Rechner läuft, auf das System zugreift und mit erweiterten Rechten (im Vergleich zu einer normalen Anwendung) die Systemkonfiguration (hier die Netzwerkeinstellungen und -regelung) verändert.

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Etwas zu viel gesoffen oder ist bei dir Trollmodus permanent on?

 

Wuerde es Dir etwas ausmachen auf Deinen Tonfall zu achten, wenn Du mich ansprichst? Du bist hier nicht unter Deinesgleichen.

 *Quote:*   

> Also vor der PFW wußte ich nicht mal, dass die nach Hause telefonieren.

 

Kann ich etwas fuer Dein mangelndes Logging?

 *Quote:*   

> aber warum wird er noch unsicherer, wenn ich von einer PFW darauf hingewiesen werde?

 

Was? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ein PFW auf einem ordentlichen System mehr schadet, als nutzt.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum schadet eine PFW, wenn sie nicht 100% unterbindet sondern nur 98%?

 

Sie schadet, s. oben, weil Sie ein Angriffspunkt ist. Durch ein Paket vom Netz abklemmen, Root-Zugriff, Verraten von Passwoertern und was weiss ich, was es in der Vergangenheit noch alles gab.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du zur Arbeit gehst oder in die Schule, dann lässt du die Tür ja auch offen stehen, weil, Schlösser kann man aufbrechen und deshalb sind offene Türen gemäß deiner Argumentation ja das Maximum an Sicherheit.

 

Um Deine verquere Analogie zu korrigieren: wenn ich ein Haus ohne Fenster und Tueren habe, brauche ich kein Fenster mit "Bitte nicht eintreten!"-Aufkleber einzubauen. Wer trotzdem suspekte Personen mit Presslufthammer in seinem wohnlichen Betonwuerfel spielen laesst, ist selbst schuld.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du installierst dir eine Firewall und verlässt dich auf sie, dass sie alles abhält, was nach draußen will und umgekehrt. Dass dem NICHT so ist beweisen leider zahlreiche Tests. Du vertraust ja auch deiner Bank, dass sie das Geld seiner Kunden nicht verschleudert und am Ende bankrott ist.
> 
> Das nächste ist, dass auch eine PFW nur ein Stück Software ist und demnach von Bugs befallen ist/seinkann. Damit hast du ein Sicherheitsloch in einer EXTREM kritischen Applikation. Und da setzen auch schon viele Viren an: Sie schreiben für sich spezielle Firewall-Regeln. Komplett deaktiviert würde es ja der Benutzer sofort merken. So kann das Schadprogramm unbemerkt seine Arbeit verrichten, ohne dass der User was merkt, sogar nicht mal Verdacht schöpft.
> 
> Ich denke so in der Art meinte das Knieper. (Hoffe ich)

 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich mich darauf verlasse, dass sie alles abhält? Warum soll etwas schlecht sein, weil es nur 98% aller Schädlinge abhält? Ja und der Virus mit seinen eigenen Firewallregeln (heißt immer noch so), der bräuchte diese Regeln erst gar nicht, wenn ich keine Firewall hätte. Oder wie bemerke ich einen Virus, der meine Firewall deaktiviert, wenn ich keine Firewall habe? Gibt es schon Viren, die nur dann auf meinen Rechner kommen, wenn ich eine Firewall installiert habe?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Um Deine verquere Analogie zu korrigieren: wenn ich ein Haus ohne Fenster und Tueren habe, brauche ich kein Fenster mit "Bitte nicht eintreten!"-Aufkleber einzubauen. Wer trotzdem suspekte Personen mit Presslufthammer in seinem wohnlichen Betonwuerfel spielen laesst, ist selbst schuld.

 

Also du hast ein Haus ohne Fenster und Türen? Ich habe auch ein Haus, aber es hat Fenster und Türen. Und ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, was ich mit diesem Haus ohne Fenster und Türen anfangen sollte. Wie komme ich da rein? Soll ich in der Kneipe schlafen? Oder wie komme ich da raus? Bei einem Haus ohne Fenster und Türen denke ich an "Geschlossene Anstalt".

Also ich werde meinen Tonfall behalten und das Problem damit lösen, dass ich dich nicht mehr anspreche.

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich werde meinen Tonfall behalten und das Problem damit lösen, dass ich dich nicht mehr anspreche.

 

Dafuer bin ich Dir sehr verbunden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da ich in dieser Diskussion einen gewissen Stammtischton drauf hatte, möchte ich meine Meinung noch mal emotionslos ablassen.

Was ist an einer Software schlecht, die in 95% aller Fälle ihren Dienst verrichtet, in 4% aller Fälle gar nichts tut und in 1% aller Fälle Schaden anrichten kann? Nicht tut, kann. Von diesem einen Prozent sind nach meinen Informationen in erster Linie Produkte aus dem Hause Symantec und McAffee betroffen. Soll jetzt aber keine Empfehlung für oder gegen ein Produkt sein.

Die Tatsache, dass etwas Schaden anrichten kann, ist für mich kein Grund, es nicht zu benutzen, solange der Nutzen nachweisbar und um ein vielfaches größer ist. Ansonsten könnte man jeden Virenscanner auf eine Zeile reduzieren: format c:

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was ist an einer Software schlecht, die in 95% aller Fälle ihren Dienst verrichtet, in 4% aller Fälle gar nichts tut und in 1% aller Fälle Schaden anrichten kann?

 

Die Tatsache das die Hersteller dieser Softwaregattung suggerieren universelle Heilsbringer zu sein. (Sehr) viele durchschnittliche Anwender verlassen sich blind auf derlei Aussagen und das macht dieses 1% zum Problem.

'Ehy isch hab krass Firewall auffe Maschin, Virenscanner is doch laiim, habsch scho weggemacht' - und schon wird wieder viel eher munter jeder noch so seltsame Kram installiert weil man ist ja jetzt sicher...

Außerdem unterschlägst du die paar % bei denen die Anwesenheit dieser Software zu Problemem führt die (teils aktiviert oder auch nicht) ohne sie nicht vorhanden sind.

Wenn dann doch mal etwas klemmt ist eben Windows schuld was aber nunmal nicht stimmt, es gibt durchaus Fälle wo a) Deaktivierung oder manchmal b) Deinstallation der PFW Fehler eliminiert die anders nicht zu beheben sind. Windows (XP und höher) ist gar nicht mehr so verkehrt und kann praktisch genauso stabil und sicher betrieben werden wie Linux/OS X/BSD ... vorausgesetzt der Anwender schaltet sein Gehirn ein.

PFW sind auch nur ein Werkzeug dessen fachgerechter Umgang erlernt werden muß und ähnlich wie ein Hammer nicht dazu geeignet ist Butter aufs Brot zu schmieren schützt eine PFW nicht davor Opfer einer sehr gut gemachten Phishingattacke zu werden oder zu verhindern das $ganz-böser-trojan ihr seine eigenen Regeln unterjubelt und munter nach Hause telefoniert. Solange die Konfiguration der PFW vom Anwender geändert werden kann, d.h. sie nicht in einem abgeschotteten anderen -höheren- Sicherheitskontext läuft ist dieses Problem immer latent vorhanden. Und das Sicherheitskonzept von Vista ist durch die ständigen Popups nach höheren Rechten u.ä. sicher nicht dazu geeignet die Sicherheit zu erhöhen; viel eher dazu von der Mehrzahl der bald genervten Anwender entweder blind abgenickt oder gleich deaktiviert zu werden.

PFWs haben durchaus ihre eigenen sinnvollen Einsatzzwecke aber sie können $User nicht davor bewahren sein Hirn zu benutzen.

Und die Rückkehr zum sachlicheren Ton begrüße ich  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> PFWs haben durchaus ihre eigenen sinnvollen Einsatzzwecke aber sie können $User nicht davor bewahren sein Hirn zu benutzen.

 Das habe ich ja auch nie behauptet.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und die Rückkehr zum sachlicheren Ton begrüße ich 

 Deshalb habe ich die erste Zeile auch in vorauseilenden Gehorsam geschrieben...

----------

## xraver

Die Diskusion über PFW haben auch schon andere geführt.

Besonders der Vortrag ist recht interessant und hat mich dazu bewegt auf den Einsatz von PFW´s zu verzichten. 

Bekannte verwenden z.B eine PFW von Sysgate. Sie scheinen begeistert von diesem Tool. Mittlerweile startet die PFW nicht mehr von aleine - sie muss von Hand gestartet werden obwohl in der Configuration "Autostart" aktiviert ist. Also ist dieser Fall schonmal für´n Garten  :Wink: . Andere verwenden eine PFW von Symantec, fluchen aber über den Ressourcen Verbrauch und der schlechten Configuration. Sichere wird das System trotzdem nicht. Mit PFW soll nur Kohle verdient werden. Dabei wird der Anwender in Sicherheit gewiegt die gar nicht vorhanden ist. Schädliche Tools können weiter ihren Dienst ausrichten. Ein vernünftiger Vierenscanner ist da schon mehr Wert.

Was ich unter Vista beobachten konnte;

Die Vista eigene FW war deaktiviert. Nach der Installation einen Spiels wurde ich gefragt ob automatisch eine Regel für die FW erstellt werden soll. Nach dem dieses mit einem OK ausgeführt wurde war die FW wieder aktiv. (und wurde erneut deaktivert)

@Klaus Meier

Man braucht keine PFW um den Netzwerkverkehr zu überwachen  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Unter Suse konnte ich mich damals unter KDE als root anmelden.

 

Dafür war aber Desktophintergrund in einem rot, so das man das nicht übersehen konnte.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Windows-Installationen inkl. allen eingespielten Sicherheitsupdates, abgeschaltete unnötige Dienste und Benutzung des Systems als Benutzer und nicht als Administrator und die Verwendung alternativer Browser/Mail-Clienten sind schon die besten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen.

 

Also ich vermute ein Hauptproblem bei der Sicherheit diverser Fenstersystem ist einfach das Anwender ein Fenster geklont oder auf dem Schwarzmarkt gekauft haben. Um es dann bei sich oder Verwanten einzubauen. Einige scheune sogar Update-Versionen weil dann "der USB-Stick" nicht erkannt wird. Oder der "Media-Player" diverse Musik-Formate nicht mehr abspielen will :D

Aus diversen Ängsten sich auf unsicheres Gebiet zu begeben unterlassen sie Updates und machen dies nur bei der Firewall/Virenprogrammen.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Die Diskusion über PFW haben auch schon andere geführt.
> 
> Besonders der Vortrag ist recht interessant und hat mich dazu bewegt auf den Einsatz von PFW´s zu verzichten.

 

Passend dazu: http://www.fefe.de/pffaq/

Besonders die weiterführenden Links sind zu beachten.

----------

